# Killington - 11/9/2013



## Loaf Nut (Nov 10, 2013)

*Date Skied: 11/9/2013 *

*Resort or Ski Area: Killington *

*Conditions: Machine Made, Variable *

*Trip Report: *
Enjoyed our first day of the season at Killington.  Arrived around 7:45 and it looked like it would take one more day to open the trail back to the gondola.  Very surprised how good the conditions were early in the morning, and the weather was nearly perfect.  Liftline for the triple reached 10-15 minutes by 10:00, then the ambassadors announced that Great Northern was open top-to-bottom.  Snowguns were running all the way down from North Ridge, and the skiing varied from soft moguls to groomed hardpack.  Clouds rolled in after lunch and we called it a day.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 10, 2013)

What they've gotten down looks nice Loaf Nut.....


----------



## Abubob (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah - nothing like groomed hardpack. Isn't that what sailors ate back in the 19th century? Awesome pitchers though.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## keyser soze (Nov 10, 2013)

Jealous of people that get out skiing so often that they can call it quits at lunchtime.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 11, 2013)

keyser soze said:


> Jealous of people that get out skiing so often that they can call it quits at lunchtime.



If you can ski bell to bell your first day out then you are in tremendous shape. I am admittedly not in very good shape, but I took 10 top to bottom runs at Sunday River yesterday and my legs were toast, and yes, it was lunch time. I happen to have a seasons pass and get out fairly frequently, but it wouldn't matter how much I paid, as it becomes a safety issue at some point.

And Loaf Nut, great report and pics!


----------



## skifree (Nov 11, 2013)

snow looks sweet in that first pic


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 11, 2013)

Excellent, coverage looks great for this early in the season!


----------



## reefer (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice pics. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 11, 2013)

Great first day of the season at big K Sunday. We didn't get the spectacular views, skied in the clouds all day. Snow was great, nice soft bumps later in the day.Tim, great meeting you, Alex, glad to see and ski with you again. Scotty, what can I say? Never a dull moment! Scotty who?!:wink:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2013)

Great pics! The coverage looks awesome.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 11, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Great first day of the season at big K Sunday. We didn't get the spectacular views, skied in the clouds all day. Snow was great, nice soft bumps later in the day.Tim, great meeting you, Alex, glad to see and ski with you again. Scotty, what can I say? Never a dull moment! Scotty who?!:wink:



It was a great day, indeed!  The weather and light was a bit funky up top, but the skiing was pretty good for early season. My skis weren't happy about hitting the rocks on downdraft headwall, but hopefully they will get over it!  The bumps were great on bunny buster by the afternoon.  Nice and soft with an ego-inflating pitch!  It was great making turns with you guys.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 11, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> It was a great day, indeed!  The weather and light was a bit funky up top, but the skiing was pretty good for early season. My skis weren't happy about hitting the rocks on downdraft headwall, but hopefully they will get over it!  The bumps were great on bunny buster by the afternoon.  Nice and soft with an ego-inflating pitch!  It was great making turns with you guys.


I know what you mean, I was impressed with how new my bases looked after a preseason tune, oh well, might as well get it over with early, you know it's gonna happen sooner or later. It was fun having something fairly steep in the mix.


----------

